# Here goes nuthin' - My first fatty (Q-view)



## keitha (Apr 15, 2016)

Before I poked around on this site, I had no idea what a barbecued fatty was. Needless to say, once I saw a few pics of them, I had to give it a try myself. I put one together tonight, and tomorrow, it'll go on the stick burner.

My idea was to layer beef and pork sausage with a little spinach and cheese. I seasoned the beef (about a lb and a half) with a nice slurry of beef broth, typical barbecue spices, butter and two eggs. It was about a 1/2 cup of liquid. I then added some bread crumbs.

Here is the meat divided up and I used the ziploc bag trick:













df7c9d74-9c02-421e-a160-777a9c978b48_zpss7sfqywi.j



__ keitha
__ Apr 15, 2016






(to get this out of the way - these pics aren't very great)

The spinach was sauted with a small onion in olive oil with s & p:













20160415_171053_zpsmomtg7k7.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 15, 2016






That was the first layer of beef. I cover that with the sausage and put cheese on that:













20160415_171503_zpskp7xklho.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 15, 2016






I covered that with the third layer of beef and rolled it up. I definitely should just layered the meats and then put both the spinach and cheese together on top. The thin layer on the outside pulled apart a bit (a couple very small tears) as I rolled it up. The meat was really moist and soft, so I rolled really gently, but I think keeping it a little simpler would have made my life easier.

Anyway, I put together a bacon braid:













20160415_170437_zps1zyajcb5.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 15, 2016






And rolled it up one more time:













20160415_171955_zpscjmb1ddx.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 15, 2016






I am confident in the seasoning, I just hope the bacon seals up the couple small tears while it's cooking.

I also have a couple racks of ribs to put on tomorrow. Looking forward to a nice weekend smoke!

I'll post the results after the cook.

Good luck!


----------



## b-one (Apr 15, 2016)

Look like a pro already!:drool


----------



## keitha (Apr 15, 2016)

b-one said:


> Look like a pro already!


Thanks! The fatty sticky made it really easy.


----------



## keitha (Apr 16, 2016)

Crowded smoker today!  Another breezy day here in New England, but the sun is shining and it's not freezing, for a change;













20160416_112537_HDR_zpsf1cbupeq.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 16, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice job on the weave!

Al


----------



## keitha (Apr 16, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job on the weave!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al!

Wrapping time for the ribs. Fatty is about 145.













20160416_143236_HDR_zpsqf5t1mgo.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 16, 2016


----------



## b-one (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow,looks like a great meal coming up!:drool


----------



## keitha (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is the result of the fatty:













20160416_170838_zps9k2bj3c7.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 16, 2016






It looks a little wet, as this is when it was first removed from the pit. As it has sat for a little while, it looks really good, although we toyed with the idea of popping in a hot oven to crisp it a little. The risk was that is would be overdone, so we opted not to. It smells really good!

More pics to come...


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 16, 2016)

KA, Nice looking first !


----------



## keitha (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow..this is quite possibly the best thing I have ever cooked! Taste, tenderness and appearance all spot on. We ate half of it already!!

Beginners luck, I guess:













20160416_173348_zpszrld3wix.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 16, 2016






The ribs are taking forever..this has been a rough cook, to be honest. The wind has had the temps all over the joint.

Here is one rack..I am going to leave the other one on for a little longer:













20160416_174647_zpsdxsj8ysk.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 16, 2016






We'll see what happens with the other rack..


----------



## alan123 (Apr 17, 2016)

That fatty and ribs look fantastic, reminded me I have two baby back racks in the freezer that need to end up on a couple of dinner plates!  Really a great looking fatty.
Alan


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2016)

Keith sorry for being late I must not have hit submit yesterday.That looks great and I am Jealous not having made one yet. Points for you sir

Richie


----------



## keitha (Apr 17, 2016)

Alan123 said:


> That fatty and ribs look fantastic, reminded me I have two baby back racks in the freezer that need to end up on a couple of dinner plates! Really a great looking fatty.
> Alan


Thanks Alan!!

Here is one last pic to put a bow on this one:













20160417_165849_zpsbqckmesl.jpg



__ keitha
__ Apr 17, 2016






The ribs were B- to a B. The coleslaw was awesome though! lol!

I still need lots of practice on my fire box management...this one was all over the place, temp wise.

Thanks for reading, guys!


----------



## keitha (Apr 17, 2016)

tropics said:


> Keith sorry for being late I must not have hit submit yesterday.That looks great and I am Jealous not having made one yet. Points for you sir
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie! You really need to give this a shot..it was super easy and well worth the effort. :)


----------



## keitha (Apr 18, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> KA, Nice looking first !


Thanks!!


----------



## disco (Apr 21, 2016)

Fatty and ribs? I like the way you roll, Keith.

Points

Disco


----------

